# Cable age quiz



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I recently bought some c-8 cable and it's brand new in the box but very old. The box came with a draincleaning poster and I'm trying to figure out how old the cable is. Since the cable won't offer any clues, maybe the poster will, here's the machines on it;
-k75a and b
-k60 suitcase style
-k-37
-k500
-k50
-k5800
-k6800
-k1000
-k2000
And finally, Robert Staley was president when this was printed. Anybody know?


----------

